# AND SoCalSoccer is BACK!



## Cruzer (Sep 29, 2022)

How the heck is everyone? What is NEW? Now let's get back to business!


----------



## crush (Sep 29, 2022)

My wife and I are empty nesters @Cruzer. It's weird not raising kids and having to monitor them 24/7 after doing it for 21 years. Peace to you and your lovely family.


----------



## Technician72 (Sep 29, 2022)

Last time the site went down, it was relaunched altogether.

@Dominic any insight to what happened this time around? Someone from the "Off-Topic" crowd attack the site?


----------



## crush (Sep 29, 2022)

Technician72 said:


> Last time the site went down, it was relaunched altogether.
> 
> @Dominic any insight to what happened this time around? Someone from the "Off-Topic" crowd attack the site?


@Dominic What happen bro? Give it to us straight. I'm super curious. Hey @Technician72, start a poll bro "How did site go down." I'm stoked Dom did not sell out. Hope all is well with you and the family.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 29, 2022)

We are back.   I was about to go all stalker and contact some of you.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 30, 2022)

Technician72 said:


> Last time the site went down, it was relaunched altogether.
> 
> @Dominic any insight to what happened this time around? Someone from the "Off-Topic" crowd attack the site?


My dedicated server hard drive crashed as was not able to be repaired . I found someone to slowly recover the database piece by piece , and this is why it took awhile. I almost was going to start over and lose all the posts and users, just like you mentioned . The site will be upgraded to the latest software soon and everything will stay intact.


----------



## Fixture (Sep 30, 2022)

Dominic said:


> My dedicated server hard drive crashed as was not able to be repaired . I found someone to slowly recover the database piece by piece , and this is why it took awhile. I almost was going to start over and lose all the posts and users, just like you mentioned . The site will be upgraded to the latest software soon and everything will stay intact.


Thank you for your efforts in recovering the database. As my DD enters her recruiting years, I was starting to data mine the College Recruiting topic for guidance.


----------



## Spachito (Sep 30, 2022)

Kinda on topic - does anyone know what happened to the azsoccertalk forum??


----------



## Dominic (Sep 30, 2022)

Spachito said:


> Kinda on topic - does anyone know what happened to the azsoccertalk forum??


Hello I decided at this time to pull the plug on Azsoccertalk. I will be redirecting that domain to socalsoccer and create an AZ specific category.


----------



## Spachito (Sep 30, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Hello I decided at this time to pull the plug on Azsoccertalk. I will be redirecting that domain to socalsoccer and create an AZ specific category.


Thanks for the update! Us in AZ miss our AZ specific soccer gossip! haha


----------



## mlx (Oct 1, 2022)

Dominic said:


> My dedicated server hard drive crashed as was not able to be repaired . I found someone to slowly recover the database piece by piece , and this is why it took awhile. I almost was going to start over and lose all the posts and users, just like you mentioned . The site will be upgraded to the latest software soon and everything will stay intact.


Wait! You still have an actual physical server somewhere in your home/office? Is having it in the cloud, as a service, super expensive?


----------



## Dominic (Oct 3, 2022)

mlx said:


> Wait! You still have an actual physical server somewhere in your home/office? Is having it in the cloud, as a service, super expensive?


No the dedicated server was with Hivelocity, and it was expensive.


----------



## young@heart (Oct 3, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Hello I decided at this time to pull the plug on Azsoccertalk. I will be redirecting that domain to socalsoccer and create an AZ specific category.


Noooo that was the only good soccer blog in AZ! bummer but I understand, I'll look for the az forum on this blog.


----------



## RedCard (Oct 8, 2022)

Dominic said:


> My dedicated server hard drive crashed as was not able to be repaired . I found someone to slowly recover the database piece by piece , and this is why it took awhile. I almost was going to start over and lose all the posts and users, just like you mentioned . The site will be upgraded to the latest software soon and everything will stay intact.


Surprised no one is blaming the referees on this...


----------



## focomoso (Oct 12, 2022)

I think there's a bug now where it doesn't recognize when you've viewed a thread and the 'mark all read' function isn't working either. It's not a big deal, but as an "inbox zero" kind of guy, it's something I notice.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 13, 2022)

I’m glad it’s back.  I needed my weekly fix of SoCal soccer talk.    Doing better now, it went from a daily fix to cold turkey when the server was done.  Tough times but I had a bottle of tequila to get me through the rough afternoons.   Now I set my limit to no more than viewing this site 2 times a week…..maybe 3.  
Thanks Dom!!


----------

